# Question about traveling and detailing automobiles/boats



## travelingfisher (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been traveling off and on for over a year now, hitchhiking, (soon to be train hopping) and I have been detailing cars and boats for over a year now too. I haven't tried detailing on the road yet, but I usually settle down in a town in Florida and go to work for however long, say a week to a month or 2 and detail and then I go back out traveling. But I've always worked detailing in the same town and I keep all of my supplies and what not there at my folk's home. 
So what I'm getting at is, would detailing cars, boats, and rvs work on the road? Does anybody have experience at traveling and detailing, or know of anybody doing such like carrying around a buffer and wax, and other shop supplies? I know you can't carry that much detailing supplies yet alone much gear, but...

I normally do odd jobs like yard work, construction work, lumping trailers, ect. on the road, or I spange, and travel for a month to a few months at a time, but I would rather travel and do what I love as a profession and thats detailing. If I could do so then I'd probably live on the road/rails without going back indoors. But I get tired of spanging everybody in sight and miss my job of detailing so I retreat home after a few months of being a bum. haha! But I normally can't make it past a week to a month and then have itchy feet and split for the vagabond lifestyle again.

So anywho, any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Wade


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 11, 2009)

My situation is kinda different, being that my backround is in construction and home remodling, but I've constantly considered bringing tools on the road with me. After five years, my conclusion is fuck it. More likely than not you're gonna end up working with someone else, who will already have supplies and tools and whatnot. I would suggest getting some professional bussiness cards printed up, there's a way to get 100 from staples for about $2 (pm me when I'm sober). Doesn't matter if you really own a bussiness or not, no one will ever cheack up on it.


----------



## travelingfisher (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've considered going to work for a detailing shop in the towns I'm in when traveling, but those guys are not always hiring and when they are hiring, their paying you like $7-9 with taxes being taken out and they work you like crazy.

For one, I don't like operating for the Man.
Second, I don't mind working like crazy for myself making $15-25 an hour cash, but making $7-9 an hour with taxes being taken out is tough when you're sweating outside for 7-10 hours a day doing physical labor. At least in my opinion that is.

Its like the other week I was in California and checked out being a carny for Butler Carnival Co. they were paying like $200-300 a week cash, but you had to work 10-12 hours a day, 5-7 days a week. So you were making about $5 an hour, if that. 

I just can't bust a sweat for pennies like that. haha


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 11, 2009)

travelingfisher said:


> Yeah, I've considered going to work for a detailing shop in the towns I'm in when traveling, but those guys are not always hiring and when they are hiring, their paying you like $7-9 with taxes being taken out and they work you like crazy.



just act like you're the best that ever lived, if they don't like you, fuck it, go spange.


----------

